# Jbl regulator



## mdhardy01 (20 Feb 2010)

Just a quickie from a newbie
a bit like the d-d regulator question will the jbl regulator work on
a 2kg fe with the d-d convertor? And will I still need the convertor
if I'm already using jbls refilable 500g bottles?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (20 Feb 2010)

mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> Just a quickie from a newbie
> a bit like the d-d regulator question will the jbl regulator work on
> a 2kg fe with the d-d convertor? And will I still need the convertor
> if I'm already using jbls refilable 500g bottles?
> ...



A jbl regulator will work on an F.E and any other Co2 bottle eg JBL, Dennerle. No adaptor is required.

JBL reg on a Dennerle 500g bottle with a JBL isolation tap guard.





JBL reg on JBL 2 kg bottle




JBL reg on a F.E




Regards
Paul


----------



## mdhardy01 (20 Feb 2010)

Many thanks for the fast reply


----------



## mdhardy01 (20 Feb 2010)

Sorry to be stupid but is it the same reg as you get in 
the jbl sets?


----------



## mdhardy01 (3 Mar 2010)

Do you know if there is any way of turning 
up the output pressure on this reg?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (3 Mar 2010)

mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> Do you know if there is any way of turning
> up the output pressure on this reg?



The output pressure can be altered by rotating the adjustment screw, rotate the screw clockwise (winding the screw in) will  increase the pressure at the gauge (right hand side gauge) which will decrease the line pressure - less bps, rotate the screw anti clockwise decrease the gauge pressure which will increase the line pressure - more bps. All the screws does is to allow you to increase / decrease the amount of bps. The screw in question is circled in red on the attached picy.





Regards
Paul.


----------



## JamesC (3 Mar 2010)

mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> Do you know if there is any way of turning
> up the output pressure on this reg?


The low side pressure on JBL and many other aquarium regulator combos is fixed inside and cannot be changed. The only adjustment you can make is with the needle valve, that has been circled in the previous post, to change the bubble rate.

Why do you want to change it? The setting it's at should be fine for aquarium use.

James


----------



## andyh (3 Mar 2010)

JamesC said:
			
		

> mdhardy01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



James

To use some of the in-line co2 diffusers you have to increase the working pressure from 1.5bar to approx 1.7bar, other wise the gas doesn't pass through the ceramic tube. The later JBL units have allen/hex key adjustment on them. The 1.5bar is fine for your typical glass/ceramic in tank diffusers

Looking at the comments mdhardy, you may struggle as it appears you have a set of gauges with a fixed working pressure.

Andyh


----------



## JamesC (3 Mar 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> James
> 
> To use some of the in-line co2 diffusers you have to increase the working pressure from 1.5bar to approx 1.7bar, other wise the gas doesn't pass through the ceramic tube. The later JBL units have allen/hex key adjustment on them. The 15.bar is fine for your typical glass/ceramic in tank diffusers


Ah, learn something (or two) everyday. I had the older JBL reg that had no adjustment and the pressure was set around 1.2 Bar.

James


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (3 Mar 2010)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> mdhardy01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After reading the thread replies additional information added to the above statement - this is in "RED" text


----------



## mdhardy01 (6 Mar 2010)

The reason I was asking is that I have the up-aqua inline 
diffuser and had heard that the pressure needed to be higher
however after running it for a week all seems to be ok

thanks for all the replys however
matt


----------



## mdhardy01 (26 Mar 2010)

Update 
ran the up - aqua for about 3 weeks after this time I found I needed
the needle valve almost fully open to acheive 1 bps not enough 
for a 600l tank! Have now gone over to the new sera external
reactor from TGM and have now regained full control.
Many thanks for everyones help
matt


----------

